# rare walther p99



## Parikh1234 (Dec 18, 2009)

I know it might be impossible but really looking to pick up a walther p99 mi6 edition in either 9 mm or .40 Any ideas? I tried Earl's and he doesnt have any. Any leads?


----------



## Parikh1234 (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry didnt know the rules, im new here but a long time gun owner


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

It's really not that big a deal. Just read the forum guidelines. :smt023

Good luck finding the Walther.


----------

